# Funny Video



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I had the boys out with me while I was in the barnyard and they arent quite used to my aussies yet. Irish was just flying around! It was so adorable to watch. Poor Jasper is just not a fan of the dogs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they were having fun!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look like they're loving their new home! And Jasper's little baby voice is ADORABLE!! :inlove:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

AWESOME - I love it! #MoreGeughtMovies!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I love these little boys <3 truly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute and happy.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They have settled in great and they look beautiful! You can tell they love their mama!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:haha:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

OMG so CONTINUED today a lengthy video, I have never seen little Jasper mock fight with Irish this long before, usually it is just a, "This is my food! Back off!" kinda warning at most for a few seconds. this last couple of days Little Jasper is because more spunky and displaying more like he did today. I loved this!! Long video and a few pictures!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Weird it only posted the first 2 mins of the video and won't upload the rest, still neat!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you! My goats don't do that, maybe when it gets a little cooler they will be more frisky.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute! they are having fun!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow they look super happy and bouncy! A sign that all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

